# Does the Bosch 1617 have a two wrench bit change collet?



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Seems I read that the Bosch 1617evs router has a two wrench bit change collet design. One to hold the shaft and one for the collet. I guess a musclechuck would overcome this, and that brings me to another question. Have any of you using a musclechuck experienced the shaft rotating annoyingly when trying to use the wrench to loosen or tighten it? I'm imagining the offset screw on that part might make me have a tendency to cause it to turn when I try to push the wrench into it.

I seem to be worrying myself to death trying to pick a router for both table use and freehand use. Seems one router has a strong motor, solid features, and has a single flaw that seems to rule it out, then another router solves that issue but has a different issue the first one didn't have. A third router will solve all those problems but be completely out of my price range, or unavailable locally without ordering it so then I just have to rely on reviews, pictures, and descriptions to figure out if it's right for me or not. I'm not opposed to different brands and models for a table vs. freehand use, and am considering that when I shop too, however, I really would like them to be the same so I'm familiar with the adjustments on each without having to stop and think about which one it is that I'm using each time. Also for interchangeable bases in case that was ever needed for any reason. It also seems I'm on a Craftsman budget with Festool aspirations.:'(


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, the 1617 has a two wrench collet. I use a bit extender similar to muscle chuck and never have a problem maneuvering the allen wrench. 

Consider using the double wrenches before you get a muscle chuck. I think you'll find the two wrenches are very easy to manage.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Both of my 1617's take 2 wrenches, as does my PC 690. Even though my Colt has a spindle lock, since it has flats on the shaft i still use 2 wrenches on it. I figure if i break a wrench, i can replace it easily--if i break a spindle lock it would take disassembly to repair.

Once we get through some home/auto repairs--i'll try a Musclechuck for the table mounted router. 

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, there is no problem with the shaft moving while adjusting the Allen screw on the Musclechuck. I used my 1617's for many years with the two wrench system and it works just fine.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes it requires 2 wrenches. I love the Musclechuck I put on my 1617EVSPK. Would not want to be without it.


----------

